# Brown / black bottle with the words '6 TO THE GALLON' embossed on base



## malawisa (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi, 
We recently bought a very old house in South Africa, and while repairing the wooden floors, we found a bottle under the floor boards. It is brown (or perhaps black) and has the words '6 TO THE GALLON' embossed on the base of the bottle.
The oldest documentary proof of the house is 1858, but we suspect that it is a bit older than this.  This bottle may give us an indication of when the floors were installed, and might as some insight to the age of the house... 
if anyone has any idea when this bottle dates to, or perhaps even what it was used for (whiskey?) or where it originated, that would be so interesting for us to know! 
I attach two photos of the shape of the bottle and the base with the embossed writing...

Any ideas would be very much appreciated! 
thanks! 
marlé


----------



## TROG (Jul 13, 2021)

This bottle is English and dates to the late 1850,s into the 1860,s and would have held  Whisky or Stout


----------



## malawisa (Jul 14, 2021)

TROG said:


> This bottle is English and dates to the late 1850,s into the 1860,s and would have held  Whisky or Stout


Thanks so much for the info!


----------

